# night vision



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i am looking to buy a night vision scope. i don't want a cheap one but an semi inexpensive one does anyone know where and what kind are good thanks


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

scope no longer for sell


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

NightOptics.com D-740 "buy once cry once"


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

about how far can you see with the ones yal are talking about


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

scope no longer for sell


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i did mention inexpensive didn't i i could pay off my truck or boat and have money left over with that much. i just can't see paying that much for one. where you at hisname


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

$300 is far cheaper than a AN/PVS-14 which goes for ~$3,500. Nightvision isn't cheap even when the Yukon Titanium is a gen 1 design.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wirelessly posted



redneck911 said:


> i am looking to buy a night vision scope. i don't want a cheap one but an semi inexpensive one does anyone know where and what kind are good thanks


Just curious what do you guys use NV for?


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Outside9 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> Just curious what do you guys use NV for?


I'm curious about that as well. IIRC night hunting is illegal in FL.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

"Just curious what do you guys use NV for?" 

Deer, Coyote, Pigs



Gravity3694 said:


> I'm curious about that as well. IIRC night hunting is illegal in FL.


Not with a Dep. permit


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wirelessly posted



archer-1 said:


> "Just curious what do you guys use NV for?"
> 
> Deer, Coyote, Pigs
> 
> ...


Dep permits for deer is this part of Florida, in most cases is a wildlife management tragedy. Not all, but some use them to trophy hunt at night.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Not all, but some are going to do that any way....with or without a permit.
NV actually makes it easier to be sure you are taking Doe's and leaving the Bucks alone....or the other way around if your an unscrupulious bastard......


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

very disappointing that some of you make the jump to illegal activity based on ownership , same could be said about why people own guns or bows


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

(nuisance permit) we just use a spotlight...but i can see where you're going


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Wirelessly posted



HisName said:


> very disappointing that some of you make the jump to illegal activity based on ownership , same could be said about why people own guns


See you may have taken my questing and comments wrong. I also have farm property and have a gun&light permit for coyotes. The DP for deer, triptych hunters is what I don\'t agree with.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Agreed the permits do get abused by a few, just like Dog Hunters get a bad name from a few DA's and everyone is entitled to their opinion...


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

I guess I didn't think about ya'll being in Florida Sorry . That or i forgot I'm in Texas . I've had many friends that didn't take the time to save for Gen 3 and started out with gen 1 (at $500 ) . Well after looking thru our gen 3 they decided they needed better but still didn't have the money for 3 and again they buy Gen 2 ($900 at the time ) . You guest it was nice if you weren't standing next to somebody with gen 3 . So now they have bought Gen 3 , $3500 and are happy as can be . The same thing happened when people around here got on the Harley kick . Everybody didn't want to wait till they could buy what they really wanted so they bought Sportsters . The distance you can see depends on the moon and stars . Gen 1 and 2 you won't see squat without an IR iluminator past 50 yards . With the same starlight and no IR Gen 3 will see a couple hundered yards easily if not more. Oh and we hunt pigs only in open corn fields . And ******* you can mount a PVS14 behind an EOTEC on a rail .


"buy what you want the first time and cry about the price once. Or end up with a stack of toys you really don't like to play with . "


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

This is a question for which one of the gen 3's?I looked on there web sight and there's ten scopes, also explain the diff between maneul and auto gated,Thanks


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

Auto gating is like an instent dimmer switch the will turn down the amount of light entering to keep from burning the tube if you say look towards a street light . You want that auto gated .The folks I run with have the D740s (4X) on 3 or 4 rifles and 1 another guy has the D760 (6X) and most everybody says they don't see enough diffrents for the $ . The thing with N.V. is you can't judge distance very well . A pig may appear 100 yrds but is actually 200 . We always try and work the wind in our favor and get as close as we can . They don't know we are there as we are walking on disked dirt most the time and we get very close . The main reason we like gen 3 is for the clairity at long range , and we can view several fields from one location and drive to the one holding pigs. There was a guy named Dave at Night optics that was very helpfull . Not all gen 3 is the same . Call and ask about select tubes . They are usually hand select and will be even better . From what I know and hear ,you want to stay away from ATN scopes.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the explaination.Would the PVS-14 behind an EOTEC work as good as the D-740 gen 3 auto gated?


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes , but in order to scout around you have to hold the rifle up . I'm not sure you can mount a magnifier on the PVS and still be able to mount it behind the EO. I shoot a AR10 and it's like holding up a anvil .LOL That or you can go with quick mounts for the PVS14 , but if you spot a pig you have to take the time to remount it and then fire which might amount to a long gone pig . If your shooting from a blind (shooting house) it would be okay to leave it mounted and just put the rifle on a rest for scouting . We've got slung scoped rifles and PVS14s on lanyards for stalking and scouting.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks,sounds like the system ya'll have with both is the way to go.


----------



## WestGalBay (Jul 12, 2011)

It's just nice to lay the rifle down and scout with the PVS.


----------

